# Help! Fire!



## Mindless (May 26, 2004)

Just started working out for the first time really, ditched my old workout, and I am going to use exrx and the help of you weightlifting experts to set up a new routine.  My goal is strength gain.  I have access to:
Barbell 20/30/50/60/80lbs
One Dumbell 20/30 lbs
Weight Bench
I have no spotter, and am new to this, here is my idea for a routine. 
Day One Chest:
Bench Press
Close Grip Bench Press
Day Three Legs:
Hack Squat
Full Squat
Day Six Back:
Bent Over Row
Pullups
Barbell Curls

Does this seem decent for a beginner/for the time being?
Thanks


----------



## Mindless (May 26, 2004)

Went ahead and did my first workout, it felt pretty good, but was too short.  I also couldn't push myself hard enough because of the fear of getting the weight stuck on my chest.
Bench Press:
50x8x1
60x8x1
80x4x2
Close Grip Bench Press:
Hurt my wrists, didn't work out too well, I suspect my form was wrong.


----------

